# iPhone 6 Plus Camera Review



## mackguyver (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not an Apple guy or a fan of phone photography but I thought this was a good review and certainly shows what can be done with a modest tool in the right hands (and in an amazing location...):

http://austinmann.com/trek/iphone-6-plus-camera-review-iceland


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 19, 2014)

What I saw was a pop up ad covering the screen. Click bait at its worst.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 20, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What I saw was a pop up ad covering the screen. Click bait at its worst.


Sorry about that - it didn't do that to me. I didn't watch the video, just scrolled down through the review.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > What I saw was a pop up ad covering the screen. Click bait at its worst.
> ...



Interesting video, it really gives an idea of what can be done with a tiny camera in a phone, thanks for the Post.

Picked up my iPhone + yesterday here in Australia, eyes aren't what they were, Phone gets bigger each year, be slapping an iPad to my ear soon.


----------

